# 2015 wbc



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

So whats going on in the heats

So far no sieves

One conical ( its a conspiracy i say )

Two ek43's

lots of k30 and a couple of mythos

Canadian dude dosing 23 g in 34 g out wowsers........


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

forgot maxwells tamper

mythos count up to 4 .......

still no sieves

this year i want to see a centrifuge


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Korean dude has an actual branded PEAK grinder....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Talking to myself ....

Dude on now is heating his coffee up for 45 minutes

Sous vide coffee beans

Spence , spence , he has knicked your act....

Sept you used a tesco microwave....


----------



## nostream (Apr 2, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Talking to myself ....
> 
> Dude on now is heating his coffee up for 45 minutes
> 
> ...


Do you have a link to the stream of that?


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Talking to myself ....
> 
> Dude on now is heating his coffee up for 45 minutes
> 
> ...


In your face boots! When he wins I'm taking all the credit!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

He's missed a trick there though, microwaves are much cheaper


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Talking to myself ....
> 
> Dude on now is heating his coffee up for 45 minutes
> 
> ...


My dad used to use a pan.


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Excite! A centrifuge is definitely needed!


----------



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

Just sat down to watch, don't think I'll be able to make it until 2am when this round finishes in the UK!

Nice to see people using the Mythos, and it looks like it's grinding very well. Good to see some independent baristas in the line up too!!


----------



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

The South African contestant using a Mazzer SJ I believe but suggesting they had conical burrs? I was of the impression all the Mazzer SJs and in fact all the Mazzer commercial grinders used flat burrs?!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

samjfranklin said:


> The South African contestant using a Mazzer SJ I believe but suggesting they had conical burrs? I was of the impression all the Mazzer SJs and in fact all the Mazzer commercial grinders used flat burrs?!


Big ones (Robur?) use conical.


----------



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

Rhys said:


> Big ones (Robur?) use conical.


Ah, did not know that!! Thanks!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Robur also takes its name from the mighty Oak tree. More random Mazzer-factoids. <mcaine>Not a lot of people know that. </mcaine>


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Everyone using the EK is shaking for distribution . My technique also stolen. These guys reading the forum for ideas?!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Everyone using the EK is shaking for distribution . My technique also stolen. These guys reading the forum for ideas?!


have the got a brush too


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Don't have an EK but have been tapping side of pf a few times with palm of my hand for past week or so. Been happy with the results. Reduces the time from previous methods I was using and have been getting far better and more even extractions.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I was the South African barista champion Ishan Natalie's barista buddy during the 2010 WBC in London - helping him prep and sourcing local ingredients for his sig drink (incl Liquid Nitrogen)

He's a great person and has inspired many baristas in SA. So glad to see him compete again this year









Maxwell is through to the semi-final


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nice to see the first iranian competitor too. Coffee crosses the political divide and all that ..


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Everyone using the EK is shaking for distribution . My technique also stolen. These guys reading the forum for ideas?!


Probably mate, I'm just waiting for Garymex to turn up at brewers cup


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> Don't have an EK but have been tapping side of pf a few times with palm of my hand for past week or so. Been happy with the results. Reduces the time from previous methods I was using and have been getting far better and more even extractions.


Same here. When I grind into my PF the mound looks like it's getting too pointy and that really was the first and most intuitive reaction - it's all I do before tamping and has been for ages. I did try all that poking around with sticks or Chicago chop etc but came to the conclusion that less is more when it comes to prep/distribution. I'm no expert but it seems to work and quite a few of the forum 'heavyweights' seem to concur.


----------



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

Have a look at http://www.baristahustle.com - Matt Perger is doing some fantastic research on espresso distribution.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Shots from the Peak grinder appear to behave more conventionally than EK shots..


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

In what way?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Shots from the Peak grinder appear to behave more conventionally than EK shots..


Flow profile?


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Shots from the Peak grinder appear to behave more conventionally than EK shots..


Yep, thought the same, he didn't win so it can't be any good though









Interested to see the particle distribution info for it.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Xpenno said:


> Yep, thought the same, he didn't win so it can't be any good though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was used by Ben P & Charles B too. Semi finalists.

HB coffee used by 1/4 of finalists . Nice!


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

Any thoughts on who might be the world barista champion?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

For those interested but not yet seen the finals list


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ben Puts routine was interesting

Dosing 23g into like 34 g or something , Would need to be super strong coffee to get near nominal extractions you would expect .....

Perhaps the Peak is working magic here .....

I have a feeling this is Charles Babinki's year


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

I've seen it somewhere but can't find it, can someone point me to the live stream for the finals? What time do they get started (GMT)?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Scroll down, on the right hand side of the screen to "Livestream"...

http://worldbaristachampionship.com/


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Anyone watching this live now? Caught a bit of Charlotte earlier. Great quality stream!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Maxwell's tasting notes of maple, pecan and fudge sound yummy!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> Maxwell's tasting notes of maple, pecan and fudge sound yummy!


*Slurps, licks lips as mouth waters..


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

I watched Maxwell... V strong and relaxed performance. Hope he wins...


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Sk8-bizarre

Have you popped into Colonna & Small's? Ever met Maxwell Colonna-Dashwood himself? Comments?


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

Boots, have also been feeling that this might be Charles' year. Kind of like the 'wow' factor of Chan's routine, though!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

The presentations so far have all been superb, I think it will be all down to the actual coffee, which is a good thing


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

DoubleShot said:


> Sk8-bizarre
> 
> Have you popped into Colonna & Small's? Ever met Maxwell Colonna-Dashwood himself? Comments?


yes, a genuinely nice guy with time for anyone that goes in.


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

Xpenno said:


> The presentations so far have all been superb, I think it will be all down to the actual coffee, which is a good thing


Hope so! In any case, I'm very jealous of the sensory judges...


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Colio07 said:


> Hope so! In any case, I'm very jealous of the sensory judges...


Agreed, it must be an amazing task but also such a big responsibility!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

What about Maxwell's 7 minute non-stop opening speech? Even managed to squeeze in mention of the 'scoring card'.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

DoubleShot said:


> What about Maxwell's 7 minute non-stop opening speech? Even managed to squeeze in mention of the 'scoring card'.


His whole presentation was about the score card, no?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

erm...yep.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Carbonic Maceration sounds interesting


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Er, what even is that? Sounds like the sort of thing they used to do to naughty boys between WW1 and 2.


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

Xpenno said:


> Carbonic Maceration sounds interesting


Agreed. One for the boffin thread, I think!


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I even have the missus watching the live stream with me. She makes fun but then asks what is happening so I think it's interesting to people who aren't coffee geeks. She may loosen the purse strings for better equipment sooner than I thought.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

hotmetal said:


> Er, what even is that? Sounds like the sort of thing they used to do to naughty boys between WW1 and 2.


Still none the wiser...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carbonic_maceration


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> Sk8-bizarre
> 
> Have you popped into Colonna & Small's? Ever met Maxwell Colonna-Dashwood himself? Comments?


Sorry dadlife! Just picked up daughter from gig.

Not met the man in person Doubleshot, wouldn't know him to look at even if I did, didn't even watch that stream lol but go in if in Bath which is regular enough. Happens I was in there today.

If his staff are anything to go by then am sure he is lovely. Very genuine smiles and easy going friendly lot with conversation coming easily. You feel very welcome always even at 10am when first open on a Sunday morning as today along with good, actually very good coffee.

Coffeechap obviously has as he says and refers to Maxwell not me, I'm flipping horrible.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

ridland said:


> I even have the missus watching the live stream with me. She makes fun but then asks what is happening so I think it's interesting to people who aren't coffee geeks. She may loosen the purse strings for better equipment sooner than I thought.


My Mrs enjoys watching as well, I think she just has a crush on Maxwell though....


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Past...










Present...


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Xpenno said:


> Still none the wiser...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carbonic_maceration


If I understood that correctly, the coffee cherries have been fermented in CO2 and are now alcoholic. He's making a cheeky Tia Maria under the guise of a perfectly innocent world-class espresso. Gotta love the guy's style!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Now I do Double, though if he was in there the next time I go in i would probably sit and try to think of something to say but walk out saying nothing or say something so ridiculously stupid I'd never want to go back hahaha


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

hotmetal said:


> If I understood that correctly, the coffee cherries have been fermented in CO2 and are now alcoholic. He's making a cheeky Tia Maria under the guise of a perfectly innocent world-class espresso. Gotta love the guy's style!


Get the judges drunk = winning plan


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

You could always say 'we were all rooting for you in the wbc, wish I could smash out coffees like that, guess I'll have to make do by coming in here. ..' That's got to be worth a complimentary spro! ;-)


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

He looked very disappointed with fifth place.


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

Can domeone please post the results. Been looking all morning but only found the winner... Really poor reporting online IMO


----------



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

ridland said:


> He looked very disappointed with fifth place.


I can imagine. I think quite a lot of people expected him to place in the top 3.


----------



## GuyS. (Apr 12, 2015)

bongo said:


> Can domeone please post the results. Been looking all morning but only found the winner... Really poor reporting online IMO


Found this on Twitter -


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

bongo said:


> Can domeone please post the results. Been looking all morning but only found the winner... Really poor reporting online IMO


Agree

sprudge's front page has a piece of the " clothes style " of the finalists

Nothing on who actually won or the placings...


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

ridland said:


> He looked very disappointed with fifth place.


He'll be gutted. Really thought he'd do it this year as he was very targeted on scoring highly (choice of coffee, etc).

I'll have a chat with him when he drops in to us later in the week.

JP


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://sprudgelive.com/?p=9442


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> http://sprudgelive.com/?p=9442


So if you go to the homepage what do you get...

http://sprudge.com


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Anyway

what is the grind he is using Caimano

Also he seems to have his scales set up to read a different way ( can only see the semi final stream at the moment ) - sat in something , which then levers down onto some acaia?


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Yes.. It is a real shame... I though his performance was v composed and engaging. I was worried making direct reference to the score card might have been a bit challenging to the judges-it might have come across a bit like he was trying to tick all the boxes just to try and get a high score. Not really sure whether this is the case but I did make me feel concerned when watching the performance..... It is a shame for Maxwell and uk he didn't win but he is still a major legend...


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

That's twice he's ended up in fifth place now.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Gutted for Maxwell, really thought he was in with a shot but obviously the maceration was just too powerful! I honestly thought it was between US, UK and Canada but obviously we don't get to taste the drinks











Mrboots2u said:


> Anyway
> 
> what is the grind he is using Caimano
> 
> Also he seems to have his scales set up to read a different way ( can only see the semi final stream at the moment ) - sat in something , which then levers down onto some acaia?


Grinder looked bigger than the Anfim CC loaned to Gary. Wasn't it one of those Bunn with modded ditting burrs that the Home Barista guys love?

He has a little stand that sits on the scales so they don't have be on the drip tray, nothing mind blowing. If you check the stream when it's up then Hoffman and the boys are looking at it in the after session chat.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nod said:


> Yes.. It is a real shame... I though his performance was v composed and engaging. I was worried making direct reference to the score card might have been a bit challenging to the judges-it might have come across a bit like he was trying to tick all the boxes just to try and get a high score. Not really sure whether this is the case but I did make me feel concerned when watching the performance..... It is a shame for Maxwell and uk he didn't win but he is still a major legend...


Forgive me if i wrong as ive only had a cursory look at the blank score sheets but the technical and sensory sheets are all about how the drinks are made and whether it lives up to the notes being described ....

Coffee information gets a part on the head judges sheet but how much does it actually make up towards who wins or not...?

Anyone know ???


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Xpenno said:


> Gutted for Maxwell, really thought he was in with a shot but obviously the maceration was just too powerful! I honestly thought it was between US, UK and Canada but obviously we don't get to taste the drinks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopper looks like a Caimano one but can't tell what the grindy is.....need to research

Badges on it look like anfim ones


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yeah its an anfim....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/587515667630305281


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

looks like a super caimano


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> looks like a super caimano


Yep....

http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/wbc-2015-champ-sasa-sestic-wins-with-stepped-flat-burr-grinder-t35345.html#p401061


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Not seen one with a big old hopper on









In the post performance chat they did mention Anfim. They also mentioned that he's modified them quite a bit for single dosing etc... from the vids it looked like it made quite a mess when doing into the basket.


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

Xpenno said:


> Not seen one with a big old hopper on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Super Caimano doses really well - one of its best features.

JP


----------



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

I think his performance was really good, but then all the others were top class as well. The Australian presentation and that connection of farm -> roaster -> café -> barista I think is becoming ever more important in speciality coffee so that was a great idea to talk/work on. I can't remember the effect the actual content has on the score though - I'll look in a minute. For anybody to make it to the finals though is a formidable achievement.


----------



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

So some stuff on scoring that relates to presentation as below:









Most points come from sensory scoresheets (over twice as many points 1:1 for sensory vs technical, and 4 sensory are submitted and only 2 technical).

Some of these points on presentation have some multipliers adding to the presentation's contribution.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Xpenno said:


> . from the vids it looked like it made quite a mess when doing into the basket.


Yeah coffee all over the place! Surprised points were not lost for that


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

As a British/Canadian dual national who stayed up right to the end, I am well gutted for both Maxwell and Ben. I think they put in great routines, but obviously we don't know what was in the cup in the end.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

jjprestidge said:


> The Super Caimano doses really well - one of its best features.
> 
> JP


I know the Anfim dosers are great but that doserless one he was using did not, clumps and chunks everywhere, obviously this is not a problem as he won


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Road to WBC:


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Thank you a very nice video but maybe just a bit long for me


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

ronsil said:


> Thank you a very nice video but maybe just a bit long for me


4 mins 43 secs


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> 4 mins 43 secs


That's only part 1


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

A Little Mermaid that has real baristas and decent coffee. Why they could build a global brand with that. And ruin it by catering to the lowest denominator in customer taste and deskill the role of the barista.

Oh hold on; they already did that.

Nevermind.


----------

